# Angeln in Tschechien?!



## dorschhai (4. Januar 2005)

Hallöle#h 

Hat jmd. von euch schonmal in Tschechien geangelt? Wenn ja dann wo und was hat gebissen? Gibts da gute Shops? Wie is dat mit Lizenzen?


----------



## ThomasRö (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien?!*

War 2001 in Tschechien/Cheb mit´m Verein, eine Handvoll Futter ins Wasser geschmissen und das Wasser hat gekocht! Aber mit Raubfisch wars eher schlecht!


----------



## HansWerner (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien?!*

Suche ebenfalls Informationen über Tschechien.
Ich fliege im März nach Brasilien und bin dabei mir für den Urlaub eine kleine Angelausrüstung zusammenzustellen. Da ich noch nicht im Besitz eines Fischereischeines bin und das Angeln vorher einmal ausprobieren möchte, habe ich an Tschechien gedacht. In Bayern ist ja ein Fischen ohne Lizenz nicht möglich. Forellenpuffs gibt es anscheinend keine. Allein in Schleswig-Holstein soll das Angeln ohne Fischereischein mit einer Urlaubskarte möglich sein.


----------



## Angel Andi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien?!*

In tschechien brauchst du eine tschechische angelliezenz die du im Angelfachgeschäft fürs fliegenfischen oder normale fischen kaufen kannst. Für eine woche ca 30 euro  wars bei mir. Oder du holst dir einen angelschein bei einer tschechischen behörde, dort sind aber die deutschkenntnisse begrenzt und du mußt einen deutschen angelschein vorweisen. So wars zumindest bei mir. Die gewässer sind in forellen und normale gewässer eingeteilt und danach muß man dann zahlen. Ich war im Riesengebirge Vrchlabi und Spinler Mühlen angeln. Es gibt aber auch private angelteiche, allerdings weis ich da nicht ob man da einen staatliche Lizenz brauch. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien?!*

Hallo Hans Werner,



> Allein in Schleswig-Holstein soll das Angeln ohne Fischereischein mit einer Urlaubskarte möglich sein.


Das stimmt meiner Kenntnis nach nicht.
In Meck-Pomm. wird momentan über so ein "Modell" verhandelt. Ergebnisse aber , sind mir darüber noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien?!*

Also ich  habe mal einen Ausflug nach Tschechien gemacht (ein paar Tage) und habe dort mit 1 Rute(wir hatten auch Erlaubnisscheine) auf Karpfen geangelt. Das war in einem Schloßteich. Die Rute war mit einer Futterkorbmontage ausgelegt. Das Wasser hat gebrodelt. Ich konnte am ersten Tag 21 Plötzen landen. Karpfen ließ sich keiner blicken. Die nächsten Tage wieder nur Plötzen gelandet.:c  Aber am letzten Tag habe ich es dann so versucht dass ich nur mit gequollenem Hartmais angefüttert habe und mit Dosenmais geangelt habe. Und siehe da, dieser Teich war doch nicht Karpfenleer. Ich konnte einige untermaßige aber auch einige Karpfen um die 40cm landen. Im Anschluss noch Bilder von meinem Trip. Ich habe nur einen Karpfen aufgenommen. Den kleinsten.:m  Der war zu drollig.#6  Achja mit Raubfischen sah es auch ganz schlecht aus.:c  Da habe ich gar keinen gefangen.


----------

